# VIP211 With Dish1000 and DP34 Switch



## wrightejw (Feb 7, 2004)

Hi all.....can a DP34 switch be used with a DP1000 dish and a VIP211, can you by pass the inturnal switch on the 1000 and go right into the 34 switch??????


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Yes, I've been using that configuration since November, 2005, with a 211, two 811s, and a 311.


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

I've done quite a few of these installs. I just use a standard DishPro twin instead of the supplied plus twin.


----------



## HD_Wayne (May 23, 2006)

That's what I have done. A 1000 dish with DP twin and DP dual LNBF's connected to the DP34 switch to the ViP211 and it works great. Just remember to not use the supplied DP+ twin which is not compatable with the DP34 switch.

Wayne


----------



## wrightejw (Feb 7, 2004)

Mikey said:


> Yes, I've been using that configuration since November, 2005, with a 211, two 811s, and a 311.


Thanks for all your answers, i have a dishpro 1000 with the DPP twin LNB on right now i'm trying not to buy a standard DP500 twin (more money more money more money lol) so mikey in your post i think your saying that you have a DPP1000 dish with the twin LNB that came with and you just by passed the inturnal switch to the 34 switch?


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

wrightejw said:


> Thanks for all your answers, i have a dishpro 1000 with the DPP twin LNB on right now i'm trying not to buy a standard DP500 twin (more money more money more money lol) so mikey in your post i think your saying that you have a DPP1000 dish with the twin LNB that came with and you just by passed the inturnal switch to the 34 switch?


Exactly. When the DPP Twin is connected to an external switch like the DP34, the internal switch is disabled. Run all the LNB coax lines to the DP34 inputs.


----------



## HD_Wayne (May 23, 2006)

Mikey said:


> Exactly. When the DPP Twin is connected to an external switch like the DP34, the internal switch is disabled. Run all the LNB coax lines to the DP34 inputs.


That's interesting because the instructions that come with the Dish 1000 say that the DP+ LNBF that comes with the D1000 antenna is not comptatble with the DP34 switch and not to use that combination. They want you to use the more expensive DPP44 switch instead. So are you saying that you have actually used the DPP twin with a DP34 switch and it actually works? I have not tried that combo mostly because the instructions say not to and I did not want to break anything.

Wayne


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

HD_Wayne said:


> That's interesting because the instructions that come with the Dish 1000 say that the DP+ LNBF that comes with the D1000 antenna is not comptatble with the DP34 switch and not to use that combination. They want you to use the more expensive DPP44 switch instead. So are you saying that you have actually used the DPP twin with a DP34 switch and it actually works? I have not tried that combo mostly because the instructions say not to and I did not want to break anything.
> 
> Wayne


I think Dish has supplied bad information concerning the compatibility of the DP34 with the DPP Twin. Most people wouldn't use them together, because it isn't cost effective to use the DPP Twin instead of the DP Twin with a DP34. But, I've been running with the DPP Twin and a DP34 for six months now, and I haven't had any glitches.


----------



## wrightejw (Feb 7, 2004)

Thanks guys for all your help


----------



## HD_Wayne (May 23, 2006)

Mikey said:


> I think Dish has supplied bad information concerning the compatibility of the DP34 with the DPP Twin. Most people wouldn't use them together, because it isn't cost effective to use the DPP Twin instead of the DP Twin with a DP34. But, I've been running with the DPP Twin and a DP34 for six months now, and I haven't had any glitches.


Update. I had a chance to speak with a E* engineer while at Team Summit and was told that the use of a DPP twin including a DP Dual if needed with a DP34 switch is not allowed because the DP34 switch will not stop the comands from a dual tuner such as a 622 or 322 from going to the DPP twin LNBF and using it as though it was directly connected to the receiver. This will have the effect of loosing half of the transponders for a given satellite for the other receivers. If you are using single tuners then the problem will not show up so if you use a dual tuner be prepared for this situation to happen. The cheapest way to fix it is to replace the DPP twin with a DP twin so the dual tuner will work correctly using the DP34 switch. Also the DPP44 was designed later and has the circuitry to block the commands from a dual tuner receiver so they will not get to the LNBF. The LNBF's when first powered up are in non switched mode ie. each orbital position to each output and no internal swiching takes place till commands are received via the DiSeq 22KHz signal from the receiver. When a switch is used those commands are blocked by the switch. Since the DPP twin was designed after the DP34 switch the extra commands the dual tuner puts out are not blocked by the DP34 switch. Hope this helps clear up the confusion as I was confused on this till it was explained to me.

Wayne


----------

